# Rockport College, MFA, WHAT A JOKE!!!



## thefilmboy (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been looking for a graduate film school for a while and Rockport College in Maine does offer a self designed 60 credits MFA in film program for years. I was really interested in applying to this program this year but I couldnt belive what I have missed very important for a long time

First of all their tuition is very reasonable which is 475 per credit and it makes $28.500 for whole program plus any applicable lab or course fees and I said to myself “well that is not bad for 2-3 year program”

The school probably offers one of the largest film and photography workshops on earth and in order to finish your MFA degree you will have to participate in 6 workshops/master classes and you will need to pay extra  and I said to myself “well that is fine for 6 courses, I can pay that because I will have %25 of MFA student discount”.

Then I decided to check that “any applicable lab or course fees” and shocked.

Film Production lab fee $600 per credit
Post Production lab fee (final cut pro, avid access) $400 per week, $20 per hour
Digital Lab fee $600 per term

WHAT IS THIS? A JOKE?


----------



## alfred (Apr 12, 2008)

So, It really rock you.


----------

